# Diamond Black Ice timing marks



## Riggen127 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a 2008 Diamond Black Ice. The cam has 5 timing marks on it. What mark should the limb be lined up with? And how do you adjust this? Currently the limb is covering the first dot.


----------



## danny.d (Jan 29, 2008)

*timing*

I've been trying to get the some info for 07 D.B.Ice about two months now .tried calling bowteck with know luck(sooner get a hold of Obama then a rep there).spoke to anther member he believed it was two dots on the inside of bottom limb was a good starting point.hope fully some one can add to this


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I have an 07 Liberty with the Freedom Cam. I don't know if it's the same cam that's on the Black Ice, but I have five timeing marks on the bottom of my cam as well. Also, it came from the factory with the limb covering the first dot. You would adjust your cam timing by untwisting both sides of the string and twisting up the cable or vise versa. You just got to think about which way you want the cam to rotate and go from there. Hope this helps! -Chris


----------



## Maxforce (Jan 19, 2005)

*2*

My 07 has 2 dots to the inside of limb. Also 31 3/4" A2A. Thats where its been since I got it.


----------



## j_fuelfiveo (Oct 4, 2008)

At max poundage the correct cam rotation will show 2 dots inside the lower limb. If you drop the poundage down the dots will slowly dissapear behind the limb.


----------



## Riggen127 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Also if I need to back down the draw weight do I need to adjust the cam and make it show 2 dots inside the limb? or are the 2 dots inside the limb for max poundage?


----------



## dxtshooter4 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have the 2008 black ice the five timing marks are there for a reason. I work on Bowtech and Diamond bows all day long. Having two dots on the outside of the limb will throw your specs out of wack. brace hight will be a little longer (not much) and will slow your bow down. Not really recommended. Now having two dots on inside of the limb will give you a little more speed as the poundage will go up. This is ok for the target shooters wanting to get a little more speed as well those who are running 65% let off. But the key of timing the black ice for the best tuning is having the bow at the poundage you want to shoot at and then having one dot inside and one dot outside of the limb. This will keep your bow in specs and will shoot like a dream. This is recommended for all use hunting and target. To do this keep the shoot string in spec just twist or untwist the buss cable to time the cam. Adjusting the poundage will not time your bow. Yes if you do change the weight you will have to do a little twisting on the buss cable. Good luck hopefully this helps you out.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

dxtshooter4-
I just made a new string and cable set for my Liberty. The night I put them on I twisted and untwisted what I had to to get the first timeing dot behind the limb. I checked the poundage the next day and it read out 57# and is supposed to be 60#. I spent hours trying to adjust it to get the poundage up without moving the timing dot but couldn't do it. So in the end I gave up. My bow is in spec with the axel-axel, brace height, tiller, poundage and draw length all on the money. The only thing not right is the timing dots. The frist dot is about 1/8" away from the edge of the limb. I spent all day shooting at an indoor range (I would have been outside but it's dang windy and cold here in NC) and it's shooting awesome and faster than it was with the factory strings. So what do you think? Thanks! -Chris


----------



## dxtshooter4 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry I didnt get back to you sooner just been swamped and work.
Did you make the strings or custom made somewhere else? With new strings they tend to go out of specs after the first 100 shots or so. And i take it limbs are max out? I would try putting about 2 turns in the cable, that should put you close to 60. Then shoot about 20 shots then see where the timing marks line up. Let me know if that helps.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes the limbs are maxed out, and yes I made the strings. I've shot them well over 100 times by now and the timing dots haven't moved very much. I'm useing 452X and I pre-streatch my strings so I don't expect much change after I get the new set on my bow. I'll be remaking the set soon though so I'll let you know how that goes. Thanks! -Chris


----------

